# Wraptor talk



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

Just ordered one of these....http://www.ropetekwraptor.com/videos

Man that guy's voice in the first vid is annoying. (yeah I know who he is)

Anyway, would like to hear some opinions on the unit both positive and if found negatives as well (cost may be one). 

In the spring I climb so much I often get blisters on my hips. Anything that will cut fatigue and increase speed and production will get my hard earned bucks. I see this as one. On a good spring day I can pay this unit off in one day easy.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 22, 2010)

a motorized walker for tree geezers.....................

I bet the the Rope has one.................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

Not much different than a bucket or crane assisting tree work. Just a money making investment. If you want to be a caveman sign up for a Geico commercial and make some money on it.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 22, 2010)

I know most of the guys who have Wraptors, and Paul, the designer. Bummed I didn't make the West Coast Get Together, but my head wasn't in the right place at that time.

dunno why you find Gerry's voice irritating.....He's a number one great guy, and his delivery and presentation are first rate. Is he a professional speaker or speech therapist trained? Certainly not, but who cares.

I'm getting one quite soon! 

It's very well made, has a well thought out sheave assembly, probably better than the Oddysse, made by Act-Safe, which isn't sold in the US, but is over double the price. Powerquick's unit is way more $, as is the Atlas.


----------



## lxt (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice device...........ridiculously expensive!!!!

Besides there are other powered ways to ascend & much more affordable!!


LXT..................


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I agree the price is a little daunting at first but when you use your imagination a little you can see it is worth it. Just compare it to the price of non motorized ascender systems. 

I have spoken with Paul a little and researched it and it seems first class. The first one was sold in Feb of 09. They have a demo program and my guess is that soon there will be a huge backlog to get one.

Have you been up on one Roger?


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

lxt said:


> Nice device...........ridiculously expensive!!!!
> 
> Besides there are other powered ways to ascend & much more affordable!!
> 
> ...



There is LXT but none that I know of that you are in control of the ascent.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 22, 2010)

lxt said:


> Nice device...........ridiculously expensive!!!!
> 
> Besides there are other powered ways to ascend & much more affordable!!
> 
> ...



None of them are as simple. All require a retrievable block, two lines and control from the ground.....I've used my Simpson chainsaw winch. A truck winch could be used...but isn't safe. Same is true of the GRCS...which costs the same, and to achieve the same speed, a Milwaukee right angle drill is required---list price ~$700

Now, if you're talking body powered, I'll give ya that.

The Wraptor is the ONLY powered ascender that is reasonably priced....


----------



## rbtree (Jan 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> Y
> 
> Have you been up on one Roger?



nope, but as I said, I'm buying one soon. Shoulda got one last year, when Paul offered my one for $2k....

First, I'm buying one (and later another) pro Canon SLR...both shoot 1080P video.. through a choice of $5k worth of Canon glass in my quiver, look out, Hollywood.


Gotta record a 7' old growth maple removal we have coming up....

I posted about it in PinkFloyd's big elm thread.....


----------



## John464 (Jan 22, 2010)

I like it but am waiting for a smilarly priced electric version. I think $2500 is very reasonably priced not for what it is but what it can do and thats work on more trees per day faster. Reason I want electric is cause I dont want to be breathing in the exhaust fumes which apear to trail right at the climbers mouth. These types of devices will become the future of tree care


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

This device certainly should contribute to the elimination of spiking while pruning. Utilities and others that cannot do the job without them may change their minds if they have a Wraptor in the truck.


----------



## D Mc (Jan 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> Man that guy's voice in the first vid is annoying. (yeah I know who he is)


 LOL. I actually find Gerry's voice very soothing. It is strongly reminiscent of listening to Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom. 



treevet said:


> In the spring I climb so much I often get blisters on my hips.



Ouch. You gotta figure this one out. There is no reason to be climbing through that kind of discomfort. Have you played around at all with the frogwalker system? 

I have not laid my hands on a Wraptor but I have followed its development closely and it appears to be a very, very good tool. 

I don't understand the cost limitations people put on tools. If it works for you and makes you money, it is a good investment. People drop significant amounts of money in both purchase and maintenance on their lift trucks with just a shrug of their shoulders. 

The other issue of gas as opposed to electric. Don't see the problem here. For many of us gas powered tools are an everyday occurrence. We spend hours or days on end bucking down stalks with a 460 right in your face. The small amount of time spent on a gas powered ascender is inconsequential. Maintenance and upkeep on the gas unit is something we should be very familiar with. 

Dave


----------



## lxt (Jan 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> This device certainly should contribute to the elimination of spiking while pruning. Utilities and others that cannot do the job without them may change their minds if they have a Wraptor in the truck.




that would be nice.....hell half the time I couldnt get a good running tree saw, imagine them spending $2500 per crew on this! not likely gonna happen in the utility realm!!! although id rather use this tool for ascending than a pair of hooks! 




LXT................


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 22, 2010)

John464 said:


> I. Reason I want electric is cause I dont want to be breathing in the exhaust fumes which apear to trail right at the climbers mouth. These types of devices will become the future of tree care



you're using an electric chainsaw too????


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

I am going always get the highest strategic tie in point. If a big multi dom I may have the Wraptor sent up or leave it tied in to the tree. Hell, it only weighs 20 lbs. Other times I may just use my Ascentree and pantins. But I think you underestimate the time and energy expended on the initial climb.

Shoot a beanie up with the big shot, secure the line, and 100' in a minute. Less time than it takes you to make a post on AS.


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> you're using an electric chainsaw too????



I think it was admirable the way you defended Guy on his screw up (with the Wraptor) in the thread on another site. It is unusual and courageous for someone to not go with the pack when someone is getting slammed.

I researched the device by reading all threads on all forums.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 22, 2010)

Its a great device. The price point arguement and the gas/electric arguement are weak at best...IMO.

Hey man we're all human, and Guy is a friend, so who wouldn't defend a friend?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 22, 2010)

Too bad I did not know of Guy getting slammed, on da-buzz I assume?

I just talked to the guy from Wraptor (Paul?) and they have ten or so in stock, but will be in Bailey's catalog that is going out in two to three weeks. Right now shipping is ~14 days, but once the catalog goes out they will be in backlog.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> There is LXT but none that I know of that you are in control of the ascent.



Worth every penny if I control it, I want one. then I could sell my ladder.....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Worth every penny if I control it, I want one. then I could sell my ladder.....



I should be getting a demo unit in a few weeks.


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Too bad I did not know of Guy getting slammed, on da-buzz I assume?



no, the other one


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 22, 2010)

The Aussie one, or Butchies?


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The Aussie one, or Butchies?



treehouse


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 22, 2010)

So that site is real popular now? Wow, I thought he was going into the pokie.


----------



## treevet (Jan 22, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> That was an ugly thread!



Bit of a character revealer tho.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 22, 2010)

Must be a sign as to how bad that branch is hurting.


----------



## treevet (Jan 28, 2010)

Received the unit this afternoon. Took it for a spin. Very cool, very cool machine.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> Received the unit this afternoon. Took it for a spin. Very cool, very cool machine.



You gonna toss up some pics and vids soon, right? I'd like to give one a whirl someday.


----------



## John464 (Jan 28, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> you're using an electric chainsaw too????



of course not silly guy. but I do not put the muffler of the 200t up to my mouth. I already have enough lung problems


----------



## treevet (Jan 28, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> You gonna toss up some pics and vids soon, right? I'd like to give one a whirl someday.



We're gonna get into the vid thing once the flow starts again. There is a vid at the start of the thread and some on youtube. You can demo one for a couple of weeks. There is a little magic in these things.


----------



## arborworks1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have had one now for a few months, I will agree that on a big spread tree you are up and down alot. But getting to the top without expending energy and getting a nice tip to begin with is great. Earlier in the week I worked on a oak that had the central leader broken out some years ago and four leaders took up the role of the top, I wraptored up each lead and pruned on my way down, Groundie had the rope ready to go on the next lead as I was getting back to terra firma. 

The wraptor will change the way you look tree work in general. I promise. 
If you don't have a bigshot, go ahead and make that a part of the wraptor kit.


----------



## pigwot (Jan 30, 2010)

*Wraptor*

I borrowed one to show at a Recreational Climbing Workshop in Florida. Some of those tree climbing schools are helping physically impaired folks experience the unique perspective of being up in a tree. The Wraptor would be a help in that endeavor. 

I have one of the machines right now as I was going to go to the NH GTG but that fell through for me. I came down with vertigo; on meds now and the world isn't spinning as much now. I had just cabled and braced a large double oak that day and so glad it didn't hit me during that.

This week I will be showing the Wraptor to a tree company in NE Maryland. After that I ship it to the next person who Paul has lined up to try a demo unit.

It is compact, simple, efficient, not that obnoxious (just keep the exhaust away from you and downwind as you would your saw), and a lot of energy saved getting up the tall ones.

Try it you'll like it!


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Any new wraptor owners as of late?

Those of you that just got one, are you enjoying the ease of climbing now?


----------



## treeseer (Feb 9, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> Any new wraptor owners as of late?
> 
> Those of you that just got one, are you enjoying the ease of climbing now?




Yes!

Like riding a motorcycle.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Need to change your sig line now Guy to "go smokeless (except for your Wraptor)"

I am loving mine. Drive around looking at trees and the best crotch to shoot for the free ride.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 10, 2010)

That thing looks pretty darn cool, I cant climb anymore from a few injuries, that thing might change all that.
Does this guy have a list of demo sites, didn't see that on the website, or am I blind as well!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll have a demo in a few weeks.


----------



## pigwot (Feb 10, 2010)

We're getting another ten inches of snow on top of the 24 we had already. I had the local fellow come by and see the Wraptor and he was impressed; still said he'd probably wait a month until his cash flow starts up in earnest and then buy. I'll ship it out to the next person on the list as soon as I can get to the post office. 

*sgreanbeans* - drop Paul a message and see what he can do... it's a great device: ropetek at yahoo.com


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> That thing looks pretty darn cool, I cant climb anymore from a few injuries, that thing might change all that.
> Does this guy have a list of demo sites, didn't see that on the website, or am I blind as well!



Have him send you a demo to try out yourself like JPS is doing.

How is everyone storing and transporting it? I think I am going with the crate to keep it from falling over and getting wet on the ground. It fits nicely in the single size. Also when in the pickup bed I may lock it to a tiedown. Can't stand to take that kind of loss.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 10, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So that site is real popular now?



Its funny how smoothly things go when trolls get the quick boot


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 10, 2010)

treevet said:


> Have him send you a demo to try out yourself like JPS is doing.
> 
> How is everyone storing and transporting it? I think I am going with the crate to keep it from falling over and getting wet on the ground. It fits nicely in the single size. Also when in the pickup bed I may lock it to a tiedown. Can't stand to take that kind of loss.



Is that a milk crate you'll use? Size looks right. i may have to steal one form the A&P


----------



## pigwot (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't get caught - our fund for bailing out demo-user and new owners of Wraptors who get nabbed filching milk crates is getting low...


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Its funny how smoothly things go when trolls get the quick boot



You mean on the Treehack or here?


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought that Butch guy seemed like a good dude.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 10, 2010)

treevet said:


> You mean on the Treehack or here?




answer your own question...the wraptor was developed with input from members of which site?

and seriously...you resort to name calling.....a bit childish dontcha think?


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> > answer your own question...the wraptor was developed with input from members of which site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Pal, all the treehousers had a big part in helping Paul with the final design. I was one of the first group that demoed the machine last February in NC. Before you resort to name calling and acting like an Ass you should get your facts straight. 

Paul designed it no doubt but it was comments from all of us at TH that swayed his mind on a few issues. 

Sorry you didn't have that opportunity, but there is no need to badmouth.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> Hey Pal, all the treehousers had a big part in helping Paul with the final design. I was one of the first group that demoed the machine last February in NC. Before you resort to name calling and acting like an Ass you should get your facts straight.
> 
> Paul designed it no doubt but it was comments from all of us at TH that swayed his mind on a few issues.
> 
> Sorry you didn't have that opportunity, but there is no need to badmouth.



What are you treehousers doing over here pal? Slumming? 

I could care less about your input. Could care less about your forum. Could care less that you were one of the first people to "demo" it. Liked the product, bought it, started this thread to bring some more attention to it for the innovative person that invented it.

I took offense to a post made by Boston I thought was directed at me and reacted to it. If you don't like that, stick it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey after my heart attack I see why John doesn't want to breath exhaust fumes. I cant take the fumes anymore at all. I know that wouldn't be the norm as most tree climbers are healthy and haven't felt the affects YET. As far as a r&d standpoint why not make this thing use a battery like cordless drill or grease gun. Charge it at night at the shop and it should be lighter in weight. I'm not trying to make a big deal of this just saying is it an option to develope. The other concern I have is some moron using this as a winch. Yeah I know it's probably disclosed not to use it that way but the fools who used to work for me, no doubt (lets see what it can pull). Again I am not knocking this tool, seems like a great thing. Just throwing things out for people to think about.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

motorised_motorized_rope_ascender has been available since 1997 (13 years).

Good to see USA finally catching up with the rest of the world, pretty hard to say you invented something when a product has been out there all that time. :monkey:


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

So back to the topic at hand. 

Wraptor talk. Sorry for the derail. Keep it coming I rode monday to install some outdoor lights. 

1 hour to install and maintain 8 seperate lights in 4 trees. I would be willing to bet 4 trees couldn't be climbed in 1 hour let alone do the install and maintenance of the lights.


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> motorised_motorized_rope_ascender has been available since 1997 (13 years).
> 
> Good to see USA finally catching up with the rest of the world, pretty hard to say you invented something when a product has been out there all that time. :monkey:



Little different animal, Wraptor doesn't require a belay. Paul never claimed to be the first. He made one affordable that is his first. As far as battery powered, I think it would be heavier and one more thing to think about grabbing in the shop. YOu are using chainsaws the fumes are there. 

Another thing to think about is you are moving pretty fast so the fumes are not staying right in your face.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> motorised_motorized_rope_ascender has been available since 1997 (13 years).
> 
> Good to see USA finally catching up with the rest of the world, pretty hard to say you invented something when a product has been out there all that time. :monkey:



Maybe one of our "Treehouser" input people could comment on that video.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya gotta love a thread with a little controversy in it.:jawdrop:


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

For someone that doesn't care, You sure are trying to make a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> For someone that doesn't care, You sure are trying to make a big deal out of nothing.



What you gonna do when your Wraptor demo gig wears out.....maybe demo some electric toothbrushes. A 7 year old could figure out how to run one of these things.


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

There again talking out of your ass.
I own a wraptor bought and paid for. Plugging a product that helps my everyday life is something I chose to do. 

For a product that has been out since 1997 to still cost 9600 bucks and Ropetek can produce it for 2500 bucks. 
I could buy the a small stumper for 7 grand. And still ride to the top!


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> Little different animal, Wraptor doesn't require a belay. Paul never claimed to be the first. He made one affordable that is his first. As far as battery powered, I think it would be heavier and one more thing to think about grabbing in the shop. YOu are using chainsaws the fumes are there.
> 
> Another thing to think about is you are moving pretty fast so the fumes are not staying right in your face.



Belay was to satisfy OHS cronies, I do not use a belay when I use the device.

No equipment we use requires a belay, but we use belays for safety. In climbing comps they back up the footlock with belay, same with speed climb.

You can back up with a myriad of other methods if you want to, however with the PME when you really scrutinize the design and potential failure issues with an engineering mind you'll soon realise that it's near impossible for a failure, even if the drive gear breaks or busts of the shaft!

For those who like to argue (many here that do), do you back up your carabiner when traversing the tree and only have 1 attachment point? Nope.

The guy in this pic still does treework and is well over 50, as you can see, no belay.

Also I believe this information answers TreeVets derogatory and ignorant remarks from another thread. :monkey:



treevet said:


> Did the prof. let you get your fat ass up a tree and try it out? The only way you gonna get up a tree these days is with a pair of spikes on, and even then......


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> There again talking out of your ass.
> I own a wraptor bought and paid for. Plugging a product that helps my everyday life is something I chose to do.



I guess that is just the genius that is you dipshiht? Plug and demo a product you didn't invent. You are something. Wow


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well ok you have a 10k dollar ascender still. 

Sorry Treevet, I bet you wish you had a Wraptor now!!


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Also I believe this information answers TreeVets derogatory and ignorant remarks from another thread. :monkey:



Taken out of context (but with your usual trademark monkey picture)


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

What happens if the guy needs to get of the tree fast, his climb line is not tied to the machine?


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> For a product that has been out since 1997 to still cost 9600 bucks and Ropetek can produce it for 2500 bucks.
> I could buy the a small stumper for 7 grand. And still ride to the top!



I'm not discussing pricing or marketing, just pointing out that the product is not new out there, that there was a pre-existing product.

You can go to China and buy chainsaws, are they the same as the $1500 Stihl?

Because a Bugatti Veyron costs $2million and you could buy a Chevy Corvette for $58,000 and a hundred stump grinders it doesn't make the manufacturer of the Bugatti Veyron any less competent or inferior does it? Of course not, if anything it would be superior.

Do you know why the PME doesn't sell in USA? Something to do with products liability insurance etc, I do not exactly know however the manufacturer has said insurance issues were the problem. I'm sure they'd love a share of the USA market but also having a similar product without competition is a good thing for the Wraptor.

The author of that promo video doesn't publish my comments neither the birdhouse, it's one of the best kept secrets but for the record I think it's important people know that it's obvious there has been some copying going on.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

treevet said:


> Taken out of context (but with your usual trademark monkey picture)



What is out of context when you say I can only access a tree with spikes on?

More backflips eh.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> What is out of context when you say I can only access a tree with spikes on?
> 
> More backflips eh.



I think that was said after you told me I knew nothing about cabling when in reality I have been cabling for over 40 years and installed well over 2,000 cables.

I said that in conjunction with the fact that you likely just took a brief course on cabling as now you profess to be the expert where prior to that you told me you had no need to cable and never put any in.. 

You took my statement out of the context of the thread.

Your comments were derogatory and ignorant as well.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> What happens if the guy needs to get of the tree fast, his climb line is not tied to the machine?



Install a single line over a crotch, tie off to a lowering or belay device that is anchored to the tree. Put the ascender on the short end, tail end of the rope, power on up.

Oops, something wrong I need to come down, a groundy can lower you.

Another option is (the little bag ontop of the PME device has the stuff in it) putting in a descender (like Gri Gri etc) to hold you to the rope above the device, take up slack, remove device from SRT rope and come on down. All of the stuff and instructions come with the device but I just go the groundy option most the time.

How about this one too which I do alone.

Set up Cambium Saver and install rope as per normal, ascend tree with device. I need to come down so I make sure there's tons of rope on the non working side, install descender (figure 8 or prussic) and come on down.

There's many ways, you use the best method for the day and the one you are comfortable with, a no brainer.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Install a single line over a crotch, tie off to a lowering or belay device that is anchored to the tree. Put the ascender on the short end, tail end of the rope, power on up.
> 
> Oops, something wrong I need to come down, a groundy can lower you.
> 
> ...



Much easier with the Wraptor and no need for assistant. You can actually do the work off of the wraptor and then lower it yourself.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

treevet said:


> I think that was said after you told me I knew nothing about cabling when in reality I have been cabling for over 40 years and installed well over 2,000 cables.



*Wrong again*, seems you defintely have a *comprehension problem*.

I wrote:-



Ekka said:


> You have poor knowledge of dyanamic systems



It's there for all to see but interesting how often you mince things up in your head then get DEROGATORY.

Then from that you deduce that I can only climb trees with spikes on, that's a pretty serious defect in rational thinking.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> *Wrong again*, seems you defintely have a *comprehension problem*.
> 
> I wrote:-
> 
> ...



You are making an incorrect reference. As for the spikes reference my rational thinking involved that you did not have a motorized ascender last time I was aware of it (maybe you have one now, maybe not) AND if not, you probably couldn't get your fat ass up a tree without spikes which is protocol in cabling. 

Where is the fault in that rational thinking?


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

treevet said:


> Much easier with the Wraptor and no need for assistant. You can actually do the work off of the wraptor and then lower it yourself.



Lordy, and he's at it again. What did I just write? Your logic is like saying a different descent method has to be used depending on the saddle you are wearing, sheesh mate, get some help! 

Of course you can work off the device then come back down SRT, that was explained... but also mentioned was that there were many ways, think it through. 

The last few minutes of Jerry's video also shows options.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icopDhMjubU


----------



## John464 (Feb 10, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> Another thing to think about is you are moving pretty fast so the fumes are not staying right in your face.


the fumes are being blown right into the air you are inhaling. to operate a chainsaw safely you should not be holding it so close to your face. sure you will still breath them in.

There are people who smoke a pack a day and smoke two packs a day. The ones who smoke two packs a day have done more damage to themselves. Exhaust fumes are even more toxic to your lungs than cigarette smoke. I see tools to make our jobs easier climbing, to enhance our life and health. If we care about the health of trees, how about we care about our own health while working on them? This device will help reduce hip and joint failure, but increase lung issues. Its a trade off, that can be resolved by designing it electrically powered.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Of course you can work off the device then come back down SRT, that was explained... but also mentioned was that there were many ways, think it through.
> ]



No need to change anything with the wraptor, you are already in drt for descent. With your machine you have change from the machine to descend on srt. Had one for weeks don't need to view any videos. You'll figure it out.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

My comments are in red



treevet said:


> You are making an incorrect reference.
> 
> I am not and I have showed exactly the text I refer to.
> 
> ...



As you can see, there's lots of problems, but I suppose those problems suit your aggression and motives. You like to degrade people even when you know little about them.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

treevet said:


> No need to change anything with the wraptor, you are already in drt for descent. With your machine you have change from the machine to descend on srt. Had one for weeks don't need to view any videos. You'll figure it out.



Lordy, here I'll help you.

So, does the Wraptor ascend 1 piece of rope, like does only 1 piece of rope go in the spool? If that's the case then it's the same, it is a single line ascender and how you manipulate to get DRT will be the same for other machines.

The only one that is truly different is the Swiss electric version as that does go in reverse, so you can ascend, flick a reverse switch on the electric motor and it will descend ... no gadgets or gear required. 

The petrol model like a car cannot run the engine in reverse, to run the drive in reverse you need (like a car) a reverse gear, which I doubt the Wraptor has.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> My comments are in red
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there's lots of problems, but I suppose those problems suit your aggression and motives. You like to degrade people even when you know little about them.



Your comment you exhibited as "You have a poor knowledge of dynamic systems" was not the one I referred to. The one I referred to was 

"But you pass off opinion on a few things you know little about, like this subject"

It is there in the thread for all to see just as you said.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 10, 2010)

treevet said:


> Your comment you exhibited as "You have a poor knowledge of dynamic systems" was not the one I referred to. The one I referred to was
> 
> "But you pass off opinion on a few things you know little about, like this subject"
> 
> It is there in the thread for all to see just as you said.



And the subject at hand was the use of dynamic systems within that thread. Dang you must have a flexible back doing all those flips eh. 

I was also dead right about you passing off opinions on things you know little about as has been displayed here with your derogatory remarks and my spurless access. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Lordy, here I'll help you.
> 
> So, does the Wraptor ascend 1 piece of rope, like does only 1 piece of rope go in the spool? If that's the case then it's the same, it is a single line ascender and how you manipulate to get DRT will be the same for other machines.
> 
> ...



What you do not get is the descent is already on the machine. Just as in the Swiss machine you mention. Don't you get it?????

You can zip up above a dead limb with the machine and you need no transfer whatsoever. You just rapel off of the tie in on the machine. You can essentially reverse your progress at any time leaving the machine behind (in mid air even). You have to put on a figure 8 or descender of some kind and change over.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

Ekka said:


> And the subject at hand was the use of dynamic systems within that thread. Dang you must have a flexible back doing all those flips eh.
> 
> I was also dead right about you passing off opinions on things you know little about as has been displayed here with your derogatory remarks and my spurless access. :hmm3grin2orange:



The subject was cabling and you trying force feed the rubber band cabling system on a knowing audience and was made to look silly from lack of experience and knowledge.

I was right as well about your arrogant behavior and know it all attitude that had led to the banning of most of your high level members on your own forum by dictator you and likely had to do with the demise of your marriage.

We know each other much better than you would lead one to believe, don't we.


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wraptor is the subject, take your cabling ##### somewhere else. 

Price is big deal to me, 7k is a huge difference. I guarantee I could get the australian version in the US If I wanted it bad enough. 


But what makes that anybetter than the wraptor, Same design principal.

Someone is raping you all.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> Wraptor is the subject, take your cabling ##### somewhere else.
> .



From Wraptor demo expert to Moderator in one fell swoop. You never fail to amaze me.


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

What the hell is your problem, You on act like you a frigging expert at everything. Guess I should bow down to the master. 

Everyone else should not even be on this board we don't need anyone but your opinion, right..

You don't know a damn thing about me and yet you are threatened by me for some reason.

Back to the wraptor, no more BS


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

arborworks1 said:


> What the hell is your problem, You on act like you a frigging expert at everything. Guess I should bow down to the master.
> 
> Everyone else should not even be on this board we don't need anyone but your opinion, right..
> 
> ...



Just busting on ya....don't take yourself so serious:greenchainsaw:


----------



## NeTree (Feb 10, 2010)

Shame y'all are taking this so seriously.

The Wraptor is a great device at a reasonable price. Nothing more, but nothing less. I'm proud of Paul and the work he's done to make it, and proud to have had the privilege of seeing it grow from the ground floor. 

As for the forums.. every one of them has its own flavor. If you don't like what's on the menu, pick a different restaurant. Simple as that.


----------



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

It has been a blessing watching and learning all the working of the gizmo.

And how quickly it has been developed. All the best to Paul and Ropetek.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> Shame y'all are taking this so seriously.
> 
> The Wraptor is a great device at a reasonable price. Nothing more, but nothing less. I'm proud of Paul and the work he's done to make it, and proud to have had the privilege of seeing it grow from the ground floor.
> 
> As for the forums.. every one of them has its own flavor. If you don't like what's on the menu, pick a different restaurant. Simple as that.



I agree. We like to mix it up a little here maybe even go off on a rant or tangent or 2. Gets the post count up and hey if you don't get over a thousand views...why bother.

Best of luck to Paul. I know he has a lot invested in this and it is a winner in my book fwiw.


----------



## treevet (Feb 10, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> The Wraptor sounds really interesting...
> 
> 
> ......I think I'll buy when the Wraptor II comes out.



He told me he was on "about the 15th version" of it so you may have to settle for Wraptor XVI. I think he is settled into this one tho. (you may be kidding like as in Predator I and II in a movie and it just flew over my head....?)

I like the closed tie in false crotch on mine and I think that is a new development. (not sure though)


----------



## treeseer (Feb 11, 2010)

John464 said:


> the fumes are being blown right into the air you are inhaling. ...This device will help reduce hip and joint failure, but increase lung issues. Its a trade off, that can be resolved by designing it electrically powered.


You can mitigate the lung issues by wearing a respirator, leaning into the wind, or just back away from it. I am very protective of my damaged lungs but do not see this as an issue. Earplugs are necessary PPE imo. 

You can hold your breath for most of the ascent.--when you smell fumes, exhale! Mountain out of a molehill. Speaking of which, there is no honor in the :welcome: eternal hissing contest. Not enough room on the planet for those two mountainous egos, and way too much time wasted :bang: by the rest of us wading through the hiss.

Re locking up, I double-lock that sucker!


----------



## clearance (Feb 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> This device certainly should contribute to the elimination of spiking while pruning. Utilities and others that cannot do the job without them may change their minds if they have a Wraptor in the truck.



What ya gonna do when your throwline goes a bit off and lands across the three-phase? Have you climbed around power much, and do you understand safe limits of approach, for both di-electrically tested and untested tools?

Not hacking on you, just asking.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 11, 2010)

Umm... untie and take another shot?


----------



## JayD (Feb 11, 2010)

Posted by Treevet:


> I was right as well about your arrogant behavior and know it all attitude that had led to the banning of most of your high level members on your own forum by dictator you and likely had to do with the demise of your marriage.



Hey Treevet,
Part of having ownership of something is the right to do what you please when you please with the object you own, So I put it to you treevet what Ekka does on his own website is he's business and none of yours.

As far as mentioning this mans personal business on a public forum in the manor you have to try and gain the upper hand in an incoherent rant that you displayed throughout this thread! is an utter disgrace...shame treevet !

The people that were banned on Ekkas website brought about their own demise by attacking the man, just like you did he on this thread, where is your decency! you boast your an ex marine do you kick a downed soldier in the guts when hes wounded ?. 

I looked upon your on-line persona as a friend, now all I see is some one who would shake your hand while stabbing you in guts. treevet what happen to you? Its not nice when people get personal is it mr huff n puff !


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 11, 2010)

Marines are Marines, Army has soldiers, just thought I would clear that up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 11, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Marines are Marines, Army has soldiers, just thought I would clear that up. :hmm3grin2orange:



Marines are jarheads, Army pukes are dogfaces; we were all dumb enough to sign by the x, and this one, initial here, here and here, sign this one and this one.......


----------



## treevet (Feb 11, 2010)

clearance said:


> What ya gonna do when your throwline goes a bit off and lands across the three-phase? Have you climbed around power much, and do you understand safe limits of approach, for both di-electrically tested and untested tools?
> 
> Not hacking on you, just asking.



Use it judicially of course, and yeah I have climbed and continue to climb around power plenty.


----------



## treevet (Feb 11, 2010)

JayD said:


> Posted by Treevet:
> 
> Hey Treevet,
> Part of having ownership of something is the right to do what you please when you please with the object you own, So I put it to you treevet what Ekka does on his own website is he's business and none of yours.
> ...



Whatever JayD, and no....no "mr. huff n puff (smoke marijuana?.....isn't ThAT a personal attack?) ....21st year of sobriety.


----------



## treevet (Feb 11, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Marines are jarheads, Army pukes are dogfaces; we were all dumb enough to sign by the x, and this one, initial here, here and here, sign this one and this one.......



....then "hurry up and get in line and wait

ps sailors are squids and squids are for kids


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 11, 2010)

Someone someday will go battery operated on this. I dont like the idea of a groundie lowering me. Most of us arent/werent blessed with groundies who know which left hand is thier left hand. I am not busting on this tool only saying just think how many green freaks would buy it to play with if it ran off batteries. Summer camps, fire rescue, rock climbers . There is a big market for this tool, expand it with a battery powered model. I was telling my wife last night how many times I've had lunch in a tree because I didnt want to climb it again. This thing would have let me eat on the ground. My god looking back at how hard it was. I know all of you who have been in it awhile know what i'm talking about. I think this thing is the ####! Heck I may buy one myself so I can climb some more. I may wait on the battery model.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 11, 2010)

I think it looks like a great device indeed.

I worked on a crew with four climbers for a bit, doing alot of throwline footlock type pruning. I could see where a crew like that could really benefit from such a device.


----------



## D Mc (Feb 11, 2010)

How many of your saws are powered buy batteries? All the arguments for electric apply to them also.They may be eventually but we live and work in today. 

You do not have to be lowered buy a ground man when using the Wraptor it has a tie in point built on to it.

Dave


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 11, 2010)

D Mc said:


> How many of your saws are powered buy batteries? All the arguments for electric apply to them also.They may be eventually but we live and work in today.
> 
> You do not have to be lowered buy a ground man when using the Wraptor it has a tie in point built on to it.
> 
> Dave



I get your point I am not arguing that it should be replaced by a battery unit. I am saying it should be complimented by a battery unit . Women dont use gas powered vibrators do they?


----------



## John464 (Feb 11, 2010)

D Mc said:


> How many of your saws are powered buy batteries? All the arguments for electric apply to them also.They may be eventually but we live and work in today.
> 
> Dave



again, there is a difference between smoking two packs a day versus one. and again, the chainsaw is not held so close to your face when operating, this device is. the chainsaw topic is a whole other issue that we could discuss design and health related issues, but this is based on a the wraptor. we should be aiming for less damage to ourselves, not more. 

I find it sad that some of you care more about the health of woody plants than your own health. This is a topic that should not be brushed under the rug. Ive seen all the effects of what climbing can do to a person over time. I have quite a few employees that have worked for me over the years that have hips replaced, knees replaced, can never climb again and have trouble just walking. Some of the best climbers that ever worked for me are now in their 60's-80's. and because of what they did day in and day out are now suffering. They all wish they could of used methods to increase longevity of their health. Climb for 30-40 yrs with the methods we have/had available you will be a joint faliure stastic, it's inevitable. 


Climb every day with a gas powered device attached to right in front of your mouth and you will have respiratory issues, maybe not right away, or even ten years away, but when you are trying to enjoy life at reitirement.

Hip replacment surgery is easy, can be reconstructed by man made materials and fairly common. The only option we have if we screw up our lungs is a transplant and they currently base the surgery a success if your new lungs last over 3 years. pretty sad isnt it?

I am not trying to take anything away from this device, as stated in an earlier post, I believe these types of devices will become the future of tree care. I just feel it would be much wiser designed electically powered.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> What you do not get is the descent is already on the machine. Just as in the Swiss machine you mention. *Don't you get it?????*
> 
> You can zip up above a dead limb with the machine and you need no transfer whatsoever. You just rapel off of the tie in on the machine. You can essentially reverse your progress at any time leaving the machine behind (in mid air even). You have to put on a figure 8 or descender of some kind and change over.



Here we go again, I think you just cant comprehend. Even in Jerry's video we see him with a Drt system hanging off the device. But that is *NOT THE SAME* as reversing the motor or direction to come down is it (as per the Swiss electric)? For instance, you Drt down 30' but decide you need to go back up, the machine is 30' above you, you'll have to hump it up.

This is what I wrote:-


Ekka said:


> Lordy, here I'll help you.
> 
> So, does the Wraptor ascend 1 piece of rope, like does only 1 piece of rope go in the spool? If that's the case then it's the same, it is a single line ascender and how you manipulate to get DRT will be the same for other machines.
> 
> ...



And you have dodged the issue. Here's my posts regarding it.



Ekka said:


> Lordy, and he's at it again. What did I just write? *Your logic is like saying a different descent method has to be used depending on the saddle you are wearing, sheesh mate, get some help! *



As you can all see (except Treevet) there's many ways and none are unique to either machine.







With the method I use the machine is always within reach, right where I am working, I need to go up and it's throttle away, need to come down I just slide my prussic ... have you figured that out yet? 

Now regarding this rubbish:- My comments will be in red here because you are way off track.



treevet said:


> The subject was cabling and you trying force feed the rubber band cabling system on a knowing audience and was made to look silly from lack of experience and knowledge.
> 
> What force feeding, I posted a picture of a fall arrest system, you slammed that system until you found out it was Sean Freeman's job, then you did a backflip, sucked up Sean's butt and even then boasted how you install those, but not long after did another backflip.
> 
> ...


----------



## D Mc (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think you misunderstood my intent. The reason we still use gas powered tools in the field is because of their cost to power ratio. Many things will probably eventually be electric, but as of yet, the cost is still too high comparatively to gas power.

They do make rope ascenders that are electric. They cost the world. I have never used a Wraptor. Have you?

I have heard long discussions from people who have used the Wraptor and cannot remember ever hearing complaints about breathing the exhaust fumes. I am assuming it will be similar to other gas power heads that we use and that a few inches of movement generally opens you up for clear air. 

I am well aware of what can happen to a body after 40 plus years of climbing trees. Currently, my preferred entry method is single rope access with the frogwalker system and a Unicender. Why? Because it is ridiculously easy. 

Dave


----------



## treevet (Feb 11, 2010)

D Mc said:


> .
> a few inches of movement generally opens you up for clear air.
> 
> Dave



This is accurate IMO.....you leave the fumes behind you.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 12, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So that site is real popular now? Wow, I thought he was going into the pokie.




whatever gave you that idea.


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

rbtree said:


> whatever gave you that idea.



Eric Frei (Ekka) said (and referenced on his site with media quotes) that he was indicted and convicted for (this is from memory)....child ####.(pohrn)


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Here we go again, I think you just cant comprehend. Even in Jerry's video we see him with a Drt system hanging off the device. But that is *NOT THE SAME* as reversing the motor or direction to come down is it (as per the Swiss electric)? For instance, you Drt down 30' but decide you need to go back up, the machine is 30' above you, you'll have to hump it up.
> 
> This is what I wrote:-
> 
> ...



1. Never installed a rubber cable and never said that. Plead guilty to liking Sean Freeman (alot) but NEVER flip flopped (give quote)

2. For the record, to name a few, why did you ban Treeseer.....DMc....SMc....OutofMyTree....? I know why and was there but would like to hear your side. (Don't remember if you actually banned Roger but he was in the doghouse for referring to you as Pekka)

3. You keep referring to me as backflipping and linking dolphins as flipping over etc. with your usual monkey picture referring to me.....link or reference exactly where I "backflipped" on opinion (esp. in cabling discussion.

Too tired from work to address this yesterday. (dodged the issue as you said)

ps. what IS unique to the Wraptor machine IMO is that it has a built in crotch to rapel from. Didn't notice one in the video.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> Eric Frei (Ekka) said (and referenced on his site with media quotes) that he was indicted and convicted for (this is from memory)....child ####.(pohrn)



Don't believe everything you read on the net.


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Don't believe everything you read on the net.



Didn't say I believed it Boston.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> ps. what IS unique to the Wraptor machine IMO is that it has a built in crotch to rapel from. Didn't notice one in the video.



with a back up...but you'll figure that out when you get yours


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> Didn't say I believed it Boston.




You may call me OTG


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> with a back up...but you'll figure that out when you get yours



Yeah, already got mine and forgot....don't think theirs had an ascender back up in front of the machine with an attachment to the saddle built in.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

My comments in red.



treevet said:


> 1. Never installed a rubber cable and never said that. Plead guilty to liking Sean Freeman (alot) but NEVER flip flopped (give quote)
> 
> Who is talking about rubber cables? No-one, just you. We were talking about dynamic systems, you then coined the phrase "rubber cables".
> 
> ...



And for the record regarding MB's charges, here's the article.

And in case that link goes down here's another.... you see, when the Town Talk article went down (as things do on the net over time) MB actually emailed me with a smugg comment how it's all gone and I'm full of crap ... so I found two more. Some people are funny like that, once the article is gone "it never happened" and you're the bad guy for posting lies or something. It's a fact Jack, and if you go to the Rapides Court House you'll get his rap sheet for $10, has 4 charges on it.  But regardless, there's those that believe it's all not true.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2010)

The key word in those articles is 'allegedly' Eric....you are a deeply disturbed man.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> The key word in those articles is 'allegedly' Eric....you are a deeply disturbed man.



Oh I see, another genius. I am deeply disturbed because I found an article, interesting Dr Freud. In fact the original article at Town Talk Newspaper I never found, I was emailed about it by a concerned person whom I will never reveal the indentity of because I'm not like some of the people here.  

Any of you gonna get his rap sheet or ya too tight to get the truth? They have 4 convictions on file for him .... well that's what they told me when I contacted them.

Get Boyd Edgar Ballowe 2 born 22 May 1956 I think rap sheet from the courthouse.

And allegedly, so what, fact is they got the haul out of his home, in the presence of minors and drugs present whilst on bail for $50K for drugs ... that's the facts and how the law deals with it who cares, join the dots. :rockn:


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

Ekka said:


> My comments in red.[/COLOR




As usual you interpret comments to suit your own needs.....Just how does it constitute a backflip to disagree with Sean on "elastic...(ok?)" cables but then agree with him that I have, on occasion "attached" defective branches to a main stem with "half inch line"???? Later I told him that I do not agree with dynamic/elastic cabling but we just "have a difference of opinion".

As for CODIT, I know you have based your entire forum on your esoteric understanding of WALL FOUR and we have been over this a thousand times and this thread is not the place to thrash it out again (this is why DMc and SMc were banned on your forum and maybe even OOMT). I studied the CODIT system with Shigo under a microscope with only 24 other students in week long seminars so I have a pretty good understanding of what HE understood the process to be, and he DISCOVERED the process and invented the acronym to teach it. I am the one that TAUGHT you to recognize it (wall 4) by looking at hollow trees.

Do you remember pm ing me asking for information on CODIT for something you were working on???? You will likely lie and say no. 

I am not derailing this thread further with a pissing contest with you but will continue to defend myself against the dictator as he is impotent on this forum and cannot ban everyone that disagrees with him.

PS... How'd you work Len Phillips into this? Isn't he another one you booted?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Oh I see, another genius. I am deeply disturbed because I found an article, interesting Dr Freud.



Its disturbing because you continue to bring it up and post about it. Strange fascination IMHO....


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> Do you remember pm ing me asking for information on CODIT for something you were working on???? You will likely lie and say no.
> 
> I am not derailing this thread further with a pissing contest with you but will continue to defend myself against the dictator as he is impotent on this forum and cannot ban everyone that disagrees with him.
> 
> PS... How'd you work Len Phillips into this? Isn't he another one you booted?



Oh Treevet, you are so predictable and fiesty, but confused. 

Yes I PM'd you about CODIT, so what. I PM and email many people and ask many questions ... asking questions is a sign of intelligence, you should try it sometime.  You know, some dumb people actually think that when you ask a question you don't know the answer ... now before you huff and puff realise that when you assess people or train you are always asking questions but it doesn't mean you dont know the answer.

I just ban the people that cant debate without name calling and carrying on like they're in a school yard. You'll be surprised how many there are. 

Why would Len Phillips be banned? You assume far too much eh. Len ran his site like crap, and he was too proud to admit it, but he has revamped it now. Fancy using server space as a excuse not to leave articles online under the same URL, hopeless web management techniques he had and caused issues with linking to his articles. Considering it was a one way street and he had his hand up for money faster than a Nazi in parade I decided the "deal" was off, one way deal anyway but thats pretty typical doing business with most sites.

There's no pissing contest here, what I am doing is pointing out all the flaws in your reasoning and comprehension .... obvious to many readers from the emails and PM's I'm getting, seems many want you dealt with but need some-one further away to do it. The funny thing about me TV is I don't have to lie, the world and people are crazy enough without me having to add to it, you just really have to read and listen to what they say and remember it. Crap like fat ass, impotent, lesbian, communist, blue collar redneck wanker, dictator, fascist and on and on the list goes that people love to call me ....

.... do I care? Nope, do people think much of those comments and the authors of them? Nope. Some day you will see the light, till then bask in your ignorance ... the joke is on you.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Its disturbing because you continue to bring it up and post about it. Strange fascination IMHO....



Well well well, it must be in the water over there. :bang:

I continue to bring it up?

Now Dr Freud have a look at all the posts that touched on it before I had to set the score straight.



John Paul Sanborn said:


> So that site is real popular now? Wow, I thought he was going into the pokie.





OTG BOSTON said:


> Its funny how smoothly things go when trolls get the quick boot





treevet said:


> You mean on the Treehack or here?





tree MDS said:


> I thought that Butch guy seemed like a good dude.





OTG BOSTON said:


> answer your own question...the wraptor was developed with input from members of which site?
> 
> and seriously...you resort to name calling.....a bit childish dontcha think?





rbtree said:


> whatever gave you that idea.





treevet said:


> Eric Frei (Ekka) said (and referenced on his site with media quotes) that he was indicted and convicted for (this is from memory)....child ####.(pohrn)





OTG BOSTON said:


> Don't believe everything you read on the net.



So somehow lets all blame it on ekka once again, I get roped in and then I post the evidence and then I get slammed for it with more name calling and posts saying I have problems.

Surely you aint all this dumb over there are ya?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2010)

Apples and oranges....I wonder how many times you've posted that link 20? 50?


I hope to get the chance to meet you someday so I can be enlightened in person. Perhaps the ITCC down under?


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

Ekka said:


> .... obvious to many readers from the emails and PM's I'm getting, seems many want you dealt with but need some-one further away to do it.



typical ploy from someone on the run. Painted into a corner what else is there to do but say everyone is on my side against you. I received an Pm yesterday and today today from one of the ones you banned sent to one of your site moderators (copied me in). Seems he may be intimidated by you (why be intimidated by a little pot bellied guy a million miles away that used to repossess cars a few years ago prior to becoming a forum owner/sometimes treeman?).....anywho....seems this guy just linked a informational from the largest tree industry organizationa in the world to help in the thread. Welllllll, you'd think they guy attacked the shores down under. All the mods joined in on a gang bang and the guy was punted across the pond to another continent.

The joke is not on you (you're too dense to get it) you are actually the joke. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Apples and oranges....I wonder how many times you've posted that link 20? 50?
> 
> 
> I hope to get the chance to meet you someday so I can be enlightened in person. Perhaps the ITCC down under?



I think your intellect is in the way of any enlightenment for you. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Apples and oranges....I wonder how many times you've posted that link 20? 50?
> 
> 
> I hope to get the chance to meet you someday so I can be enlightened in person. Perhaps the ITCC down under?



I think there were some others that contacted him and planned to "meet" him. He showed the correspondence to the moderators (me formerly being one). Don't know what ever came of it. He seemed real scared about it.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2010)

Ekka said:


> I think your intellect is in the way of any enlightenment for you. :biggrinbounce2:



Well, I still have a passport....and you're still a fat little dooshnozzle


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> typical ploy from someone on the run. Painted into a corner what else is there to do but say everyone is on my side against you. I received an Pm yesterday and today today from one of the ones you banned sent to one of your site moderators (copied me in). Seems he may be intimidated by you (why be intimidated by a little pot bellied guy a million miles away that used to repossess cars a few years ago prior to becoming a forum owner/sometimes treeman?).....anywho....seems this guy just linked a informational from the largest tree industry organizational in the world to help in the thread. Welllllll, you'd think they guy attacked the shores down under. All the mods joined in on a gang bang and the guy was punted across the pond to another continent.
> 
> The joke is not on you (you're too dense to get it) you are actually the joke. :hmm3grin2orange:



On the run. LOL, you are delusional. 

Ah, pot bellied, dense now too, more name calling. You must be on a roll eh.

Repossess cars too hey, interesting, more facts from Treevet. For the record I never repossessed a car in my life, Treevet's good at making things up to suit his dementia.

For the record it was Guy (Treeseer) who called me a Lesbian Communist Wanker .... but you know, he does belong to the ISA and so do you, real ambassidors eh. LOL 

You were given enough rope and have hung yourself in view of all, congratulations, you do it so well Mr flipper.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Well, I still have a passport....and you're still a fat little dooshnozzle



Wow, some class acts in the industry in USA I see, real sleuths.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> I think there were some others that contacted him and planned to "meet" him. He showed the correspondence to the moderators (me formerly being one). Don't know what ever came of it. He seemed real scared about it.



Oh, and more slant from the forum froth, you know, the stuff that interferes with the real goods one is trying to get to. :biggrinbounce2:

I'm real scared, wow, I must be, Treevet says so.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 12, 2010)

Time to get out the SUMO suits and settle this like..................................kids.
I have lost any intelligence that I orig was taking from this thread, I'm trying to read about this cool new device, not listen to two full grown men sound like my boys arguing over who left the PS3 on. I know I'm just a rookie to most of you, and never get involved in the fights, but this is ridiculous. I know, I know "don't like it, don't read it". Well I'm trying to learn something here, how to push someones buttons is not one of them, was in the Marines for 14 years, could probably teach the class on it. But I'm not there anymore and don't want to play "he said" game anymore. Both of you should look back over this thread, and read it from the beginning in the perspective of someone not involved in the fight. It is childish, some one needs to take that high road we always tell our kids about.

Hope I don't get banned for this:bang:


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> I have lost any intelligence that I orig was taking from this thread, I know "don't like it, don't read it". Well I'm trying to learn something here,



What do you want to know?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> My guess is that is if anything does go down at the ITCC that there is enough evidence to show American gang activity and a few are going to be spending more time down under than they had figured on.
> 
> It's a damn shame a few chose to associate the ITCC gathering with veiled threats. Sounds like terrorism.



Thats quite a leap to make there skippy. I've met hundrends of arbos from around the globe through these forums....some have met Mr. Frei and say he's actually a decent guy in person, much different than his online persona. Now you, with moderator status, actually make the leap to threats and terrorism........wow.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 12, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Hope I don't get banned for this:bang:



Just push this button



and report the childish behavior 

If you are in a bar and people get loud and obnoxious, you don't step in, you call a manager.


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Oh, and more slant from the forum froth, you know, the stuff that interferes with the real goods one is trying to get to. :biggrinbounce2:
> ]



Ever notice how you bring that out in people. Might have something to do with all the insults, derogative condescending comments, assumptions, and name calling you indulge in? Just a little food for thought.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

I pushed that button pages back, days ago, no-one cares.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 12, 2010)

The only thing I'm gonna add to this mess is: its a shame MB is banned and cant be around to defend himself with serious allegations like that being thrown around. Doesn't seem fair in my mind.

Not that I know the guy really... just saying its nice to be able to hear two sides regarding such a nasty thing.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> Ever notice how you bring that out in people. Might have something to do with all the insults, derogative condescending comments, assumptions, and name calling you indulge in? Just a little food for thought.



Hahaha, go and pull your last 50 posts and see how often you slag off on people, not just slag off at me but others, you are out of control.

You cannot deal with the fact that your are consistently assumptive and derogatory, and you have to ram it down others throats that it's them not you. It's you mate, all the way.

That's why you forum hop everywhere, drop in, start a fight, nick off for a few months, come back start another fight .... that's you. Everywhere you go you are in fights. All you need is support though and because you have a few supporters here and post a bit you get away with it. I sure as heck wouldn't tolerate it and would have long ago cleaned this stinking mess up.

Go see, pull your last 50 posts, you are not a facts man and spray others to try to make yourself look big. :rockn:

How many poor assumptions you make of me, my tools, my qualifications, my jobs, etc .... way outta control, all figments of your imagination to suit your ill will, so a few chime in equally challenged, doesn't make you more right just brings the site down.

I get my references, I quote the facts, I bring it to the table but you .... all huff n' puff.


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Hahaha, go and pull your last 50 posts and see how often you slag off on people, not just slag off at me but others, you are out of control.
> 
> You cannot deal with the fact that your are consistently assumptive and derogatory, and you have to ram it down others throats that it's them not you. It's you mate, all the way.
> 
> ...



Seems to me that it is YOU that has something to gain by stinking this forum up than I do I love this forum and it is my home. You were in a constant mode to try and gain posters away from other forums and become number one. That is why you crap all over other forums and constantly put them down (including this one). What was it you recently called ********?. 

Look at my post count and my rep., 1 neg in all my posts from Treeco and yeah, I feel he was right on that one. 2500 posts here solid attendance last year and 2500 posts on your forum but haven't been on there in a half year because of you booting all the good posters. Over 5000 posts in about 4 years. Yeah I like to argue but usually it is with some not so condescending and self righteous and ISA and America hating as you. Also not interested in being on a forum run by an atheist anymore. C Ya.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 12, 2010)

*Meanwhile, back at band camp.......*

Wraptors in Space!!!!!!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2010)

Wait a minute.....this is a wraptor thread?


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

.....and come on admit it ....it is kinda a fun wraptor thread :kilt

Guy shows up for a fight and a damn hockey game breaks out (rim shot)

For all you guys (Roger) that think this is band camp and childish etc. How about a little experiment.

Just an experiment mind you

Roger, heard you were way too old to do tree work and never were more than mediocre anyway. Talked to dozens of people that said you don't know sheeeat about euc removals and had your head up your azs when it came to using a crane. Not to mention all those lame vids you always posting up there

You feel your teeth clench a little, maybe your stomach or even fist tighten up a little? Now let's not be childish and just eat that post. We don't want to get in trouble and get sent to band camp do we? 

easy to be the mature guy when it is someone else getting slammed.

We not only got a foot of snow on the ground but we got about 3 inches up in the trees. Just sold a couple of cords of firewood so got something to do.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 12, 2010)

I was just wondering if any of you realize just how childish y'all are acting?


----------



## Ekka (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> Seems to me that it is YOU that has something to gain by stinking this forum up than I do I love this forum and it is my home. You were in a constant mode to try and gain posters away from other forums and become number one. That is why you crap all over other forums and constantly put them down (including this one). What was it you recently called ********?.
> 
> Look at my post count and my rep., 1 neg in all my posts from Treeco and yeah, I feel he was right on that one. 2500 posts here solid attendance last year and 2500 posts on your forum but haven't been on there in a half year because of you booting all the good posters. Over 5000 posts in about 4 years. Yeah I like to argue but usually it is with some not so condescending and self righteous and ISA and America hating as you. Also not interested in being on a forum run by an atheist anymore. C Ya.



Yawn ..... :looser:

I dont have to crap all over the other forums, the stats do that for me along with people like you. :hmm3grin2orange:

Arguuing from a point of ignorance, name calling and lies seldom makes you anything more than a thug, have a look at your style, disgusting. :deadhorse:



> Yeah I like to argue but usually it is with some not so condescending and self righteous and ISA and America hating as you



But that's how you'd interpret anyone who throws you on the ropes and shows you how daft you really are. Lets take a look, you are actually that daft you consider ISA CEU's equivalent to AQF Units of Competency, again having an opinion (righteous one) on something you don't understand. As far as ISA goes, a diet of regurgitated material from other sources doesn't rank high on my agenda for reading, neither a system that is a business born out of necessity due to an Dis-United States education system, American hating is your perspective of some-one that corrects and challenges many Americans (people like you).

Now he throws the aethiest bit out there, any other crumbs to support your venomous froth? :deadhorse: Perhaps why people like you are in so many wars, cannot accept anything different to yourself. 

I had one person PM me and chat about opinion, I had to point out to that American that there's a *distinct difference between opinion and being plain wrong*.

For example, if some-one was to say any different to there being 1000 grams in a kilogram they would be wrong not have a different opinion. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Yawn ..... :looser:
> 
> I dont have to crap all over the other forums, the stats do that for me along with people like you. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



hahaha....more predictable rhetoric Pekka.......

You the victim of name calling while calling names....you the victor of all contention....Local....National....International...(Universal?)....

You've got us ALL "on the ropes" with impending Final Blow subject only to the benevolent dictator's compassion. We all stand quivering beneath the magnificence of your shadow...the ISA, The United States, The Forums, Me, Your Wife, Your Kids, The Dog....

Hey, you still livin in that little flat over somebody's garage since the wife banned your ass? Maybe another cocktail has you forgetting all that?


----------



## NeTree (Feb 12, 2010)

John464 said:


> Climb every day with a gas powered device attached to right in front of your mouth and you will have respiratory issues, maybe not right away, or even ten years away, but when you are trying to enjoy life at reitirement.



In my experience, what little exhaust there is (coming from a smaller motor than we run in our saws) goes down and away from you; I don't even smell the exhaust... unlike your saw in the cut, where the muffler (on rear-handles) is bouncing the exhaust off the wood and right back at you.

I just don't think it's a real issue.


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a pict of the built in crotch


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a pict of the back up ascender safety


----------



## JayD (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> hahaha....more predictable rhetoric Pekka.......
> 
> You the victim of name calling while calling names....you the victor of all contention....Local....National....International...(Universal?)....
> 
> ...



Oh my god treevet you are becoming so predictable, a bad trait for a ex-marine...I suppose its best it's all a memory for you know.

You start this post off by not even addressing the man by his name...one more time for our elderly ex-marine his name is Ekka, straight into name calling treevet...so predictable!

Seems to me you can not accept the facts put you, this is no new invention it has been around for years.Comprehension seems to be evading you too, how much more proof do you need to get it throught your thick ex-marine skull? is it the American way to lay claim to inventing some thing that's been on the market for years? If it is it's sad sad time for the land of the free.

To me a personal attack signals the beginning of that poster being beat, then they turn to name calling which you are displaying in this thread!..man grow up not senile.

Once more you bring personal stuff into a thread, is it really needed...shame treevet...shame.

21 years of sobriety, I think you need some of this..


----------



## NeTree (Feb 12, 2010)

Darn, you scratched the front cover already?


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

Ouch....sorry JayD

Here's the crate...upgrade from supermarket


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> Darn, you scratched the front cover already?



It's gonna get scratched but hope I never drop it up top.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> .....and come on admit it ....it is kinda a fun wraptor thread :kilt
> 
> Guy shows up for a fight and a damn hockey game breaks out (rim shot)
> 
> ...




not sure what you're on about there...opcorn:


Main thing is, you played a part in this joke of an off topic diatribe. You two should take it to PM...or get a dang room.

But, hell, I know all there is to know about euc removals........ all it took to know that was after doing my first, a "huge" one a couple months ago.....I think it was all of seven years old.......


----------



## rbtree (Feb 12, 2010)

JayD said:


> Seems to me you can not accept the facts put you, this is no new invention it has been around for years.Comprehension seems to be evading you too, how much more proof do you need to get it throught your thick ex-marine skull? is it the American way to lay claim to inventing some thing that's been on the market for years? If it is it's sad sad time for the land of the free.



Where did you read the claim that the Wraptor is a new invention? 

As I understand it, the sheave is enough different to be an improvement, a refinement if you will, as it allows for different rope types and sizes to be employed.


----------



## treeseer (Feb 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> It's gonna get scratched but hope I never drop it up top.


 Yeah i get nervous when handling it aloft, retying and all. I treat it like a human.

Scratches, shmatches, shows it's being used (but maybe not so well).

One giggle in the pages of garbage back there--any male who takes great pride in "joining the dots" when slandering another forum owner, then takes great offense at being called a lesbian, in a jesting context, clearly is missing at least one very  important asset.

Another error back there; the ISA's journal does not print rehash--I believe all of its material is printed there for the first time. And re cash grabbing, it is free to all inquiring minds: http://www.isa-arbor.com/members/joaOpenAccess.aspx


----------



## NeTree (Feb 12, 2010)

Myself, I happen to have at least one thing in common with lesbians... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 12, 2010)

treeseer said:


> Another error back there; the ISA's journal does not print rehash--I believe all of its material is printed there for the first time



per it's bylaws (or whatever it is called) the A&UF cannot print previously printed papers.

Gawd, but that BS is hard to get through, grow the eff up guys. Put each other on ignore.

It is not often that I wish I was still a mod


----------



## treevet (Feb 12, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Put each other on ignore.



How do I do that?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 13, 2010)

Copy and paste his (my?) name into the entry field on the below page. The link is on the left side of the UCP

User Control Panel
* Edit Ignore List*

If I knew how to take a screenshot, I would.


----------



## treevet (Feb 13, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Copy and paste his (my?) name into the entry field on the below page. The link is on the left side of the UCP
> 
> User Control Panel
> * Edit Ignore List*
> ...


thanks


----------



## JayD (Feb 13, 2010)

rbtree said:


> Where did you read the claim that the Wraptor is a new invention?
> 
> As I understand it, the sheave is enough different to be an improvement, a refinement if you will, as it allows for different rope types and sizes to be employed.


 


> arbourworks1 #52
> Hey Pal, all the treehousers had a big part in helping Paul with the final design. I was one of the first group that demoed the machine last February in
> 
> Paul designed it no doubt but it was comments from all of us at TH that swayed his mind on a few issues.



This is no new toy, it has been on the market for years, a few changes here and there doesn't make it your idea...the concept came from across the seas. The design was already worked out by some one else all this bloke done was changed it somewhat.

Sorry for late reply, I was called away on business


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

I disagree. 

Cars aren't a unique invention, but every model is a unique design. Same thing for chippers, ropes, chainsaws, stump cutters, saddles... everything else we use in arboriculture- where's the anger over those things? Heck Paul's design for his Wraptor is more unique than a diesel disc chipper- they're all practically identical, size for size.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 13, 2010)

JayD said:


> This is no new toy, it has been on the market for years, a few changes here and there doesn't make it your idea...the concept came from across the seas. The design was already worked out by some one else all this bloke done was changed it somewhat.
> 
> Sorry for late reply, I was called away on business



So what? Ekka's got a powered ascender he likes, TreeVet's got one he likes, they both have their pro's and con's...each has a different manufacturer, no-one's claiming exclusivity of the market...I fail to see the big deal...

I am disappointed this ended up in the toilet, I would have thought grown up men could decide when to take the high road, agree to disagree guys, and live your life without stress, be safe however you work the trees!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 13, 2010)

Bermie said:


> So what? Ekka's got a powered ascender he likes, TreeVet's got one he likes, they both have their pro's and con's...each has a different manufacturer, no-one's claiming exclusivity of the market...I fail to see the big deal...



The big difference is that the Aussie Mfr. does not want to make it for the US regulatory/tariff market. We cannot get that one here, so someone had to develop a home grown design. I assume it was easier/cheaper for him to take the basic idea and go from there. Any tree-guy (gal) has at least seen a picture of Graehm's "Scotty" unit, if he could have got a unit over here, he probably would have had to pay a stiff duty on it.


----------



## JayD (Feb 13, 2010)

Bermie said:


> So what? Ekka's got a powered ascender he likes, TreeVet's got one he likes, they both have their pro's and con's...each has a different manufacturer, no-one's claiming exclusivity of the market...I fail to see the big deal...
> 
> I am disappointed this ended up in the toilet, I would have thought grown up men could decide when to take the high road, agree to disagree guys, and live your life without stress, be safe however you work the trees!



Good points, and I also do not like it when threads get personal and the name calling starts...as it does nothing for of the folks involved.



> originaly posted John Paul Sanborn :The big difference is that the Aussie Mfr. does not want to make it for the US regulatory/tariff market. We cannot get that one here, so someone had to develop a home grown design. I assume it was easier/cheaper for him to take the basic idea and go from there. Any tree-guy (gal) has at least seen a picture of Graehm's "Scotty" unit, if he could have got a unit over here, he probably would have had to pay a stiff duty on it.



OK, now we seem to be talking, however the concept being some ones Else's remains, as long as that's out there that this unit is an aftermarket design its all good.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 13, 2010)

Bermie said:


> So what? Ekka's got a powered ascender he likes, TreeVet's got one he likes, they both have their pro's and con's...each has a different manufacturer, no-one's claiming exclusivity of the market...I fail to see the big deal...
> 
> I am disappointed this ended up in the toilet, I would have thought grown up men could decide when to take the high road, agree to disagree guys, and live your life without stress, be safe however you work the trees!



The agree/disagree had zero to do with the product, Treevet is great at name calling, telling lies, making incorrect assumptions and derogatory remarks that have to be corrected .... to let them fly by is like not asking where the weapons of mass destruction were for a country that USA illegally invaded. Search all his posts in this thread and have a close look at it, start counting the number of offences. The man has serious issues and for it to run around unchecked is as bad as commiting the crap yourself. 

He insinuated that the Wraptor is capable of reversing when it is not, he simply hangs a DRT system off it, and then decends off the device, and that's nothing unique I assure you. I then mentioned how I can use the device Drt and have it at hand for an ascent anytime and if he'd figured that out yet. If he descends 30' on his Drt system from the device then realises he needs to go back up 30' for something .... he has to hump it up rather than hit a throttle.



John Paul Sanborn said:


> The big difference is that the Aussie Mfr. does not want to make it for the US regulatory/tariff market. We cannot get that one here, so someone had to develop a home grown design. I assume it was easier/cheaper for him to take the basic idea and go from there. Any tree-guy (gal) has at least seen a picture of Graehm's "Scotty" unit, if he could have got a unit over here, he probably would have had to pay a stiff duty on it.



The PME is made by the Swiss and for their own reasons (and I mentioned it earlier) they do not sell in the USA. If you look through all the posts you'll see the point being made is the device is not new however now you guys have one where the rest of the world (outside of USA) had one for 13 years.

I do not know if the USA manf has the insurances and product liabilities, no-one knows PME's legal issues really but perhaps when the first death or injury occurs with a Wraptor and the manf is sued or held accountable it may affect the price and premiums. Over here a manf whose products or workmanship results in a death also face industrial manslaughter charges with long jail time. One company has 13 years experience with the product the other is still in nappies, as more units hit the streets so do the odds of an injury escalate.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Ekka said:


> I do not know if the USA man has the insurances and product liabilities,



Yes, he does.

I still don't see why the need for all the hating in this thread. (Or any other, really.)


----------



## JayD (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Cars aren't a unique invention, but every model is a unique design. Same thing for chippers, ropes, chainsaws, stump cutters, saddles... everything else we use in arboriculture- where's the anger over those things? Heck Paul's design for his Wraptor is more unique than a diesel disc chipper- they're all practically identical, size for size.



There's no anger we know of because they were invented many years ago before the net out of military necessity invented it. Who's knows if old Henry Ford went on like a pork chop when they started making cars as this type of discussion went on behind closed doors.

However you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> Yes, he does.
> 
> I still don't see why the need for all the hating in this thread. (Or any other, really.)



I agree, tell Treevet. He seems to like to froth the place up and avoid the real discussion.  I hate having to defend myself from his types.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

It takes TWO to argue, Eric.


----------



## JayD (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> It takes TWO to argue, Eric.



It takes two baby, isnt there a song like that?

So true but when one keeps slinging the shyte and getting personal like treevet has do you just roll over and take it! Hell I would not have posted stern words to treevet if he didn't get personal.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Somebody has to be the bigger person and just not respond. 

If I got shook every time someone hacked on me, I'd be much more occupied. If you're letting someone on a web forum half way 'round the world that you'll never meet control whether or not you're happy, you're giving them way too much power over you.

Sticks and stones, my friend.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm guilty of enjoying a good fight sometimes, I have to admit... but this isnt one of those. Its not even entertaining.

Let it go already! 

If somebody has something to say about the American Wraptor thats cool, but this other crap is giving me a headache. 

And yes, its pretty clear why you two are over here.


----------



## JayD (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> Somebody has to be the bigger person and just not respond.
> 
> If I got shook every time someone hacked on me, I'd be much more occupied. If you're letting someone on a web forum half way 'round the world that you'll never meet control whether or not you're happy, you're giving them way too much power over you.
> 
> Sticks and stones, my friend.



Once more true words are spoken.

As a suggestion, if I may, the powers that be here on AS was on the ball a little more this thread would not have had a chance to deteriorate, notice though how one presents facts and the other presents personal attacks.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 13, 2010)

Well the wraptor is the first powered ascender I've ever 'seen'...so it was interesting to learn of others, and read of those who've used them,and how they are similar or different, I liked that part of the thread...but I live in aboricultural outer mongolia so...

The interesting thing about internet chat is you can soon tell who's a bit of a numpty by their descent (pun intended) into triviality, name calling and pettiness...keep to the facts calmly and they speak for themselves...no need to go all playground...sun's over the yardarm, let's have some


----------



## Ekka (Feb 13, 2010)

Funny how the person who throws the stones is allowed to though. Is it the American way to lay down and get walked over? Or do you stand up to terrorism?

I did hit the report post button days ago. And according to Treevet me being some dictator well lets see, you know how we resolve these things on the alleged Dictators forum?

We have a hidden forum set up and move the feuding parties and the thread into the hidden forum called "Resolution Room". Both parties are instructed to work it out with the emphasis placed on removing comments and remarks that irritate the other party. A deadline is given and upon there being no outcome by the deadline the moderator does his best at cleaning up the thread. Once the thread is clean it goes back out there. How's that for a fair system.

Yet, here we have a totally different system, not sure what it is but it certainly offends me that this type of conduct is permitted and that the thread isn't cleaned up whilst I get called names and lies are told.

Here you go, a few posts of evidence.



treevet said:


> What are you treehousers doing over here pal? Slumming?
> 
> I could care less about your input. Could care less about your forum. Could care less that you were one of the first people to "demo" it. Liked the product, bought it, started this thread to bring some more attention to it for the innovative person that invented it.
> 
> I took offense to a post made by Boston I thought was directed at me and reacted to it. If you don't like that, stick it where the sun don't shine.





treevet said:


> I guess that is just the genius that is you dipshiht? Plug and demo a product you didn't invent. You are something. Wow





treevet said:


> You are making an incorrect reference. As for the spikes reference my rational thinking involved that you did not have a motorized ascender last time I was aware of it (maybe you have one now, maybe not) AND if not, you probably couldn't get your fat ass up a tree without spikes which is protocol in cabling.
> 
> Where is the fault in that rational thinking?





treevet said:


> The subject was cabling and you trying force feed the rubber band cabling system on a knowing audience and was made to look silly from lack of experience and knowledge.
> 
> I was right as well about your arrogant behavior and know it all attitude that had led to the banning of most of your high level members on your own forum by dictator you and likely had to do with the demise of your marriage.
> 
> We know each other much better than you would lead one to believe, don't we.





treevet said:


> As usual you interpret comments to suit your own needs.....Just how does it constitute a backflip to disagree with Sean on "elastic...(ok?)" cables but then agree with him that I have, on occasion "attached" defective branches to a main stem with "half inch line"???? Later I told him that I do not agree with dynamic/elastic cabling but we just "have a difference of opinion".
> 
> As for CODIT, I know you have based your entire forum on your esoteric understanding of WALL FOUR and we have been over this a thousand times and this thread is not the place to thrash it out again (this is why DMc and SMc were banned on your forum and maybe even OOMT). I studied the CODIT system with Shigo under a microscope with only 24 other students in week long seminars so I have a pretty good understanding of what HE understood the process to be, and he DISCOVERED the process and invented the acronym to teach it. I am the one that TAUGHT you to recognize it (wall 4) by looking at hollow trees.
> 
> ...





treevet said:


> typical ploy from someone on the run. Painted into a corner what else is there to do but say everyone is on my side against you. I received an Pm yesterday and today today from one of the ones you banned sent to one of your site moderators (copied me in). Seems he may be intimidated by you (why be intimidated by a little pot bellied guy a million miles away that used to repossess cars a few years ago prior to becoming a forum owner/sometimes treeman?).....anywho....seems this guy just linked a informational from the largest tree industry organizationa in the world to help in the thread. Welllllll, you'd think they guy attacked the shores down under. All the mods joined in on a gang bang and the guy was punted across the pond to another continent.
> 
> The joke is not on you (you're too dense to get it) you are actually the joke. :hmm3grin2orange:





treevet said:


> Seems to me that it is YOU that has something to gain by stinking this forum up than I do I love this forum and it is my home. You were in a constant mode to try and gain posters away from other forums and become number one. That is why you crap all over other forums and constantly put them down (including this one). What was it you recently called ********?.
> 
> Look at my post count and my rep., 1 neg in all my posts from Treeco and yeah, I feel he was right on that one. 2500 posts here solid attendance last year and 2500 posts on your forum but haven't been on there in a half year because of you booting all the good posters. Over 5000 posts in about 4 years. Yeah I like to argue but usually it is with some not so condescending and self righteous and ISA and America hating as you. Also not interested in being on a forum run by an atheist anymore. C Ya.







treevet said:


> hahaha....more predictable rhetoric Pekka.......
> 
> You the victim of name calling while calling names....you the victor of all contention....Local....National....International...(Universal?)....
> 
> ...


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Bermie, next time you're up in my neighborhood we'll have to set you up a test flight.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> Berm. next time you're up in my neighborhood we'll have to set you up a test flight.



Now you're talking!!! Could be May or June...

Guys, you don't have to overjustify yourselves...the words that have been said are there for the record...anyone with one good eye can figure it out, I agree though its hard to ignore a personal attack, more than just a disagreement over equipment or technique...bad form really.

I just hate to see flames and stupidity overshadow the contributions everyone has to make, passion is understandable, personal attacks and name calling are not.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 13, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> And yes, its pretty clear why you two are over here.



I dont and cant speak for JayD but I am always "over here". I have been "over here" for over 5 years, have almost 5000 posts and put a darn lot of good information into this place.

I am in this thread as I have experience and knowledge of these devices, also to let people know there was other devices prior to the Wraptor.

I also discussed briefly how one can use the system Drt and have it right there next to you if you need to ascend again, no humping.

I am clear why I am here, perhaps you are assuming some alterior motive, not sure however I interpreted some animosity in your post along the lines of insinuating we are just here to fight .... not the case at all for me. 

I often read over threads and posts and see things have been missed, or misrepresented and chime in, then for some strange reason out of the woodwork comes a barrage of garbage usually from the same ole people.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, keep Greg and I posted, Berm!


----------



## JayD (Feb 13, 2010)

Ekka said:


> I dont and cant speak for JayD but I am always "over here". I have been "over here" for over 5 years, have almost 5000 posts and put a darn lot of good information into this place.



I do not come here as much as Ekka but I have been a member here for near on four years.

However I like a good discussion about facts I can take back to the real working world and use...not hearsay, I don't like personal attacks on anybody.

I have been following this discussion but stayed out of this thread, until the comments became personal attacks. Not to fight but, with the hope of getting this thread back to some form of decency. So the good folks out there can come and have a good read about a typical American aftermarket product. Heck American's invented the aftermarket product, just look at all the Harley Davidson aftermarket products you can buy.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

I first joined here in '01 or '02. I remember Eric in '04 or '05 when he was just a wee rookie. 

Some of the faces are still here; lots of new ones.

It's all good.


----------



## treevet (Feb 13, 2010)

JayD said:


> It takes two baby, isnt there a song like that?
> 
> So true but when one keeps slinging the shyte and getting personal like treevet has do you just roll over and take it! Hell I would not have posted stern words to treevet if he didn't get personal.



Your opinion is jaded as he is your employer. Plenty of insults and lies from your boss'es side. Your stern words were ignored as I consider you a friend and you also mentioned the same thing to me earlier.

I have him on ignore and this and any other argument between his side and mine will not happen to dirty up a thread again. If he wants to talk to me come in to PM. Love to chat with you there.

I do appreciate you saying one side was presenting facts (me) and the other side personal attacks. The truth is a stranger to that dude and I could list a handful of lies in this thread alone.

The wheel would have been invented if the first person did not invent it. Why do you persist in asserting the device was not invented in this country? You cannot buy your product here and you cannot buy the Wraptor over their. There is no competition except for who had the original concept. The winner of that debate gets a cup of coffee as a prize if he has a buck in his pocket.


----------



## DonnyO (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey NE Tree, aren't you on like, your 5th username? :yourock:


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Sixth, I think. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bermie (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> Well, keep Greg and I posted, Berm!



For sure...


----------



## JayD (Feb 13, 2010)

treevet said:


> Your opinion is jaded as he is your employer. Plenty of insults and lies from your boss'es side. Your stern words were ignored as I consider you a friend and you also mentioned the same thing to me earlier.
> 
> I have him on ignore and this and any other argument between his side and mine will not happen to dirty up a thread again. If he wants to talk to me come in to PM. Love to chat with you there.
> 
> ...



oh, treevet you are so mixed up it's clear to all to see what has happened in this thread you cannot hide or try and blame some one else...once more treevet..shame..shame. 

And for the record I do not work for Ekka, man get the facts right!

ho hum, this off topic talk is so repetitive with some.

twist away treevet, if it makes you happy..


----------



## Ekka (Feb 13, 2010)

It's pointless, I have showed all his posts and lies, but the man cannot read or comprehend. He then does backflips now to the stage of saying I tell all the lies, funny that. Where's his quotes, where's his evidence, what's he got? LIP SERVICE that's all. :deadhorse:

Here's a really funny one, before I get involved have a look at the spray he sends to this member.



treevet said:


> *I guess that is just the genius that is you dipshiht?*



I suppose that one above is my fault too. :notrolls2:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow thats not a very green way to climb, what happens when you run outta gas ??


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you run your trucks out of fuel?


It's not like it uses much; we did a demo climb last year with 50-odd people, and I don't think we ran through a full tank on one.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> I first joined here in '01 or '02. I remember Eric in '04 or '05 when he was just a wee rookie.
> 
> Some of the faces are still here; lots of new ones.
> 
> It's all good.



LOL, I still remember my first post, got edited and I got a PM.

Some guy was asking a really bright question, you know, like the "which chainsaw is best" type of question but it was about chippers. He was asking which he should buy, a 6" or a 12" etc. Now there was all these posts and it was quite boring to read how indecisive people are, so I wrote that he should just buy the 12" and even his woman would prefer 12" over 6" any day. 

So they edited that out and sent me a PM saying it's not on, but we have progressed a lot from there haven't we when you read what some people write.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> Do you run your trucks out of fuel?



Yup...


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

LMAO @ the 6/12" chipper... I forgot about that thread. Man, that WAS some funny stuff, for sure. :hmm3grin2orange:

101... If you aren't responsible enough to keep your machinery (trucks/chippers/chainsaws/etc) filled with fuel, then whether to use a powered ascender or not is the least of your worries. JMHO. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> LMAO @ the 6/12" chipper... I forgot about that thread. Man, that WAS some funny stuff, for sure. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 101... If you aren't responsible enough to keep your machinery (trucks/chippers/chainsaws/etc) filled with fuel, then whether to use a powered ascender or not is the least of your worries. JMHO. :biggrinbounce2:



Gotcha, good talk..


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice bucket in your avatar... is that an LR III?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> Nice bucket in your avatar... is that an LR III?



Yup , thats a LRIII..and thats treeclimber in the morning,lol


----------



## treevet (Feb 13, 2010)

JayD said:


> oh, treevet you are so mixed up it's clear to all to see what has happened in this thread you cannot hide or try and blame some one else...once more treevet..shame..shame.
> 
> And for the record I do not work for Ekka, man get the facts right!
> 
> ...



First of all....I am not going anywhere. This is MY thread and it is you that can go away after coming here to protect your boss (yes you DO work for him) and foul this thread up with your own agenda which is the Ozzie motorized ascender. 

This thread is about the Wraptor.....not your device. Do we have to refer to the Wraptor as an "aftermarket" device now? Are all lawnmowers developed after the first one "aftermarket"? Is your Aust. forum an "aftermarket" forum?

Your boss who you work for on the other forum has insulted my country, my trade association, my education, my intelligence, my knowledge, and my honesty. At times on your forum he has insulted my religion. How personal can it get. In the last post I can remember he called me a loser, daft and a thug and referred to me as "frothing". All arguments get personal.....take a look at the smilies....they are all personal. I finally found out how to put him on ignore and did so immediately. 

He has lied repeatedly.....why was Treeseer banned? You know and it wasn't because he called him a name. He lied about how he received the Masterblaster crap he has on him. He hates him and bragged about how he can search schit on anyone with his internet skills. He lied about the ISA printing "rehashed material". He lied about the CODIT info I gave him. He lied about not repossesing cars. He told me that is how he got his nickname. And he lied saying he is not fat when he brought this argument from another thread that got personal as well.....






Like I said, I am not going anywhere, this is my thread, and I will be on here until it falls of the bottom of the first page. If you continue to run on about my blame (I will accept half) and another power ascender you cannot even buy here....then you will attain Troll status IMO.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

I flew one far a long time. Nice lift, and in a rear-mount... hello access.

Looks like a 1230 or 1250 Vermeer behind it.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey watch it... I'm fat... :chainsawguy:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> I flew one far a long time. Nice lift, and in a rear-mount... hello access.
> 
> Looks like a 1230 or 1250 Vermeer behind it.



You'd be right on the money , I have the LRIII with a 1230 and a ALC55 with a 1250 both nice setups and no payments just paid that machine off thats the best part..


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2010)

The VERY best part, indeed. Been there plenty! 

Got some nice paint in the plans? That rig will last you a long time if you take care of them, that's for sure.

My last two lifts have been HiRangers, but I'm looking at an LR-III to toss onto my F700 chassis, and a new XT70.

And of course, the Wraptor's there for when you can't get a bucket to the tree; I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> The VERY best part, indeed. Been there plenty!
> 
> Got some nice paint in the plans? That rig will last you a long time if you take care of them, that's for sure.



No paint that doesn't make ya money ya know , besides I like the pumpkin , and if you hit that truck than your blind , I have 6 trucks and just by chance two of them are white , the only things that match are the chippers and stumpcutters all yellow..


----------



## treevet (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD said:


> And for the record I do not work for Ekka, man get the facts right!



Got him on ignore and put this on just for you D man 






Go back to your own forum....you're in way over your head.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 14, 2010)

No problem with the orange; just looks like a fresh coat of it might sexy it up for the potentials that see it working. 

And you're right- if you can't see that truck, you're blind. I did have a cop get hit years ago when I worked for Asplundh; the woman driver claimed she didn't see the cop.. OR the truck. :help:


----------



## JayD (Feb 14, 2010)

treevet said:


> First of all....I am not going anywhere. This is MY thread and it is you that can go away after coming here to protect your boss (yes you DO work for him) and foul this thread up with your own agenda which is the Ozzie motorized ascender.
> 
> This thread is about the Wraptor.....not your device. Do we have to refer to the Wraptor as an "aftermarket" device now? Are all lawnmowers developed after the first one "aftermarket"? Is your Aust. forum an "aftermarket" forum?
> 
> ...



bla bla bla.....No one told you to go anywhere, you are just full of shyte and its plain to see by all....huff n puff.....Delousional as usuall your thread time for you medicine.

Thats a real good photo of yourself treevet you poor old delousional ex-marine,


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> No problem with the orange; just looks like a fresh coat of it might sexy it up for the potentials that see it working.
> 
> And you're right- if you can't see that truck, you're blind. I did have a cop get hit years ago when I worked for Asplundh; the woman driver claimed she didn't see the cop.. OR the truck. :help:


Scary isn't it I had a lady hit my outrigger a few years ago and that almost threw me from the bucket..


----------



## NeTree (Feb 14, 2010)

The absolute worst experience I ever had in a bucket had nothing to do with trees: 

I was up over three-phase in Haverhill doing a TD, when a bunch of gang kids started shooting it out underneath me. My groundie dove in the chip box, and I went straight up and waited for the firefight to stop.

When it was all over, there was just over a dozen bullet holes/dents in our truck.

I told my GF that we'd had enough of trimming in THIS town; either move me or fire me. 

Went to Chelmsford the very next day.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> The absolute worst experience I ever had in a bucket had nothing to do with trees:
> 
> I was up over three-phase in Haverhill doing a TD, when a bunch of gang kids started shooting it out underneath me. My groundie dove in the chip box, and I went straight up and waited for the firefight to stop.
> 
> ...


Wow thats facked up your like a bird on a wire in that bucket , good thing they didn't see you up in international air space


----------



## NeTree (Feb 14, 2010)

Space....HAHAHA! 

In space no one can hear you scream... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## EdenT (Feb 14, 2010)

:agree2:The same is true for woodchippers! Best place for the gang bangers!


----------



## Ekka (Feb 14, 2010)

My comments are in red



treevet said:


> Your boss who you work for on the other forum has insulted my country, he doesn't work for me and your conduct is insulting your own country, my trade association, who attacks the AQF system with distortions and lies ... you! We just got a cool smilie and you're pissed about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In summation, here's a pic for you.


----------



## treevet (Feb 14, 2010)

JayD said:


> > bla bla bla.....No one told you to go anywhere, you are just full of shyte and its plain to see by all....huff n puff.....Delousional as usuall your thread time for you medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## treevet (Feb 14, 2010)

NeTree2010 said:


> The absolute worst experience I ever had in a bucket had nothing to do with trees:
> 
> I was up over three-phase in Haverhill doing a TD, when a bunch of gang kids started shooting it out underneath me. My groundie dove in the chip box, and I went straight up and waited for the firefight to stop.
> 
> ...



damn...what story.

One time I was removing a tree that had a huge grey bald faced hornets nest. I decided to have the gm put a garbage can underneath the nest which was low and I would cut it off in the tree with a pole clipper and let it fall in and when they settled down, he puts a top on.

Well the wind blows over the can while it is falling. Hornets everywhere so I decide to sneak up to the 80 foot top and hide. After a few minutes one then two then ten start buzzing past my face. Then sting after sting and finally I had to repel right down through the cloud of them. Very painful day but it probably would have been funny on video.


----------

